# Canon 5D3 vs. 70D LCD screen



## shegeek72 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi all, I was shooting drones on a cloudy day with a Canon 5D3 and 70D and was noticing the 5D's LCD screen was much easier to view. I couldn't see hardly anything on the 70D's screen even tilting it. Is the 5D's just better quality?


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 12, 2017)

I don't own a 70D... but are you aware that the screen brightness is adjustable?  I'm wondering if you had the brightness turned down on the 70D.


----------



## shegeek72 (Nov 12, 2017)

TCampbell said:


> I don't own a 70D... but are you aware that the screen brightness is adjustable?  I'm wondering if you had the brightness turned down on the 70D.



I have the 70D's LCD at max brightness.


----------

